# Knipex Pliers



## Snowyman800 (Jan 7, 2016)

I'm looking at getting some new pliers and I'm sold on the Knipex. I've talked to a few guys and they love them. What I'm debating between is the regular dipped handles vs their comfort grip styles. While the comfort grip would be appreciated since pliers are used so regularly in the trade, I've read that they're sometimes hard to get into tight spaces. Right now I use the Irwin Vise-Grip 10" pliers and brand new, they were awesome. I've had them for a couple years and they've done me good but I think it's time to step it up now. Anybody have any problems with the Knipex specifically because they bought the comfort grip handles, wishing they went for the dipped handles? Or maybe it was a one time deal, but what was that one time deal?


----------



## howitt (Aug 8, 2010)

Go into noble and grab a pair of the wilco/Wilde red handle pliers. I like knipex too, they are the ones I prefer but the majority of guys use the wilco ones.


----------

